# 2.6.8.1-nitro4 (based on mm3) - "I miss you Ada...&quot

## jewps

About

Nitro4 is based on 2.6.8.1-mm3. Reiser4 is now in -mm3 so we don't have to hack the bits together. This series list is small because it's based on mm so many patches are not included now. HOWEVER, if you have a request, please let us know so we can put it in the next nitro.

```

Series:

from_2.6.8.1-mm3_to_staircase7.I

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-2.6.8.1

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8.1-mm1.patch

software-suspend-2.0.0.104

ipw2100-0.53

orinoco-0.15rc2STA

```

Whats New?

Swsusp2 has been upgraded to .104 so 99% of the compiling errors -should- be fixed, you don't need to have it selected anymore.

Orinoco 0.13 has been replaced with 0.15-cvs, monitor mode has been in the drivers since >= 0.14 IIRC (i don't really remember)

Note

I left out the defaultcfq.diff patch just so you guys can switch between anticip. and cfq, the kernel command is: elevator=cfq if you want to go back to cfq. Put that in your append= for lilo or kernel= for grub.

Also, this nitro isn't made by seppe so if you have any problems, please let me know about it, my IRC name is Lith. 

Ohhhh and the ebuild works! woo.. and you should also know that nitro4 uses 2 different patches, one main patch and the second patch is just small bug fixes we found before the release. 

anyhow, have fun and please post or pm me any problems and/or requests! enjoy

ebuild: http://lith.theddrzone.com/other/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r4.ebuild

patch: http://lith.theddrzone.com/other/patch-2.6.8.1-nitro4.bz2

Please say thanks to seppe, Dryre for their patching effort, AliceDiee, and Bol for sacraficing their boxes during the testing stage, and VooDoo @ TheDDRZone for sponsoring bandwidth.

Don't forget, visit us at #nitro-sources @ irc.freenode.net

----------

## Vagabond

splashutils pre07 won't compile against this kernel, I get:

```

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

In file included from splash_kernel.c:18:

/tmp/splashutils-0.9-pre07/linux/include/linux/fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

```

My C skills are too bad to figure out what the hell is going on there  :Wink: 

Vag

----------

## scoobydu

Thanks for the efforts, but why have you moved from ck to mm sources? just for reiser4!?

We could just use love sources now.

nitro3 is working great here on amd64, ck has been faster than mm for me.

----------

## mcoulman

```
  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1-nitro4/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=pentium4 -mregparm=3 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1-nitro4/include/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wpointer-arith -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES-D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=6111 -DNV_UNIX-DNV_LINUX -DNV_INT64_OK -DNVCPU_X86 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_CLASS_SIMPLE_PRESENT -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=nv -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nvidia -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c

distcc[10419] ERROR: compile on localhost failed

In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                 from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                 from include/asm/semaphore.h:41,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:19,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:52,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

include/linux/prefetch.h: In function `prefetch_range':

include/linux/prefetch.h:62: warning: pointer of type `void *' used in arithmetic

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_acpi_event':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3697: error: `PM_SAVE_STATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3697: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3697: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 87, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

```

----------

## mcoulman

...seemed to write ok though.  Config clues?

----------

## count_zero

Reiser4 appears to be in ck3 now (and I think it was in ck2 as well)...will you be moving back towards the ck patchset?  ck just seems more responsive to me, IMHO (and we already have love).  

You guys are doing a great job, keep it up!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerement

reiser4 was added to 2.6.8.1-ck2 and is in 2.6.8.1-ck3

fbsplash (gensplash) was added to 2.6.8.1-ck3

----------

## jewps

Here's the fix for the Nvidia problem, http://mobile.yingerdesign.com/other/nitro4-nvidia-fix.diff

cd /usr/src/linux

cat WHERETHISPATCHIS/nitro4... | patch -p1 

Note: this patch hasn't been tested because I don't own any nvidia hardware. I would've waited before dec could test it out but i'm itching to play counterstrike: source!! 

and as for the ck fiasco, yeah I didn't realise a few things, my bad  :Very Happy: 

the next nitro should be up to date, whether or not we'll use mm is something we have to discuss another day.

edit: dec says it works!

----------

## teutzz

what happend to nitro3? why didn't it get oficially released?

----------

## Cagnulein

like here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=211995&highlight=ide+probe

```
Probing IDE interface ide1... 

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive 

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15 

Probing IDE interface ide2... 

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe ! 

Probing IDE interface ide3... 

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe ! 

Probing IDE interface ide4... 

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe ! 

Probing IDE interface ide5... 

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !
```

could you include the patch into the next nitro release?

----------

## Cagnulein

other problem:

i can't emerge net-wireless/ipw2100-0.52

i know that this module is include in the nitro-sources, but when i modulized or built-in, my card is not correctly recognized...with 2.6.8.1-nitro-sources1 works all fine...

----------

## carpman

This maybe dumb question but how do you go about installing this kernel?

Do i have to download vanilla or mm sources and set it as /usr/src/linux then run nitro ebuild?

cheers

----------

## Pink

 *carpman wrote:*   

> This maybe dumb question but how do you go about installing this kernel?
> 
> Do i have to download vanilla or mm sources and set it as /usr/src/linux then run nitro ebuild?
> 
> cheers

 

See the first post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=201498&start=0

But basically, create a portage overlay, put the ebuild in it and emerge nitro-sources. You need the portage_overlay becasue an emerge sync overwrites any 'extra' or adjusted ebuilds in /usr/portage.

HTH   :Very Happy: Last edited by Pink on Sun Aug 22, 2004 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Realmaker

```
  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xaf7b2): In function `vesafb_check_var':

: undefined reference to `fb_validate_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xaf911): In function `vesafb_check_limits':

: undefined reference to `fb_validate_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8479): In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_monitor_limits'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x84ae): In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

: undefined reference to `fb_create_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8653): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_alloc'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x87f4): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_alloc_cmap'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x88a5): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_find_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8971): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_dealloc_cmap'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8979): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_release'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8990): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_destroy_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8b08): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8c5e): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `register_framebuffer'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8d66): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_destroy_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x900b): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x904a): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_release'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x41694): undefined reference to `soft_cursor'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

----------

## DaMouse

defaultcfq just makes cfq default you can change it back with elevator=as  :Razz: 

Gouranga!

-DaMouse

----------

## luqas

 *teutzz wrote:*   

> what happend to nitro3? why didn't it get oficially released?

 

We had a lot of problems trying to fix the swsusp2 compile errors and that is what we were focusing on with nitro3.  Well during that time .104 of swsusp2 came out along with a bunch of other patches.  

So basically, nitro3 was a testing revision  :Smile: .

----------

## Robin79

I hang on withe nitro3  :Razz:  cause it works great here and i dont want to use mm then i would use love (I also do that but it seems things based on ck makes things go faster over here  :Razz: ) Thanx anyway ill w8 for a ck realese  :Razz: 

----------

## teutzz

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> I hang on withe nitro3  cause it works great here and i dont want to use mm then i would use love (I also do that but it seems things based on ck makes things go faster over here ) Thanx anyway ill w8 for a ck realese 

  me too  :Razz: 

----------

## jj11888

building without software suspend gives me an undefined refrence after compiling .tmp_vmlinux, i manually patched in uml's skas patch btw

it works with software suspend on, rebooting now

----------

## Robin79

 *teutzz wrote:*   

>  *Robin79 wrote:*   I hang on withe nitro3  cause it works great here and i dont want to use mm then i would use love (I also do that but it seems things based on ck makes things go faster over here ) Thanx anyway ill w8 for a ck realese   me too 

 

heheh  :Razz:  are you running nitro3 too? it works great here  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

I just read some stuff about nitro and I really need to test it. Also because I had some troubles with love. (The lirc patch is missing in the latest version  :Sad: ) 

So I will test the nitro kernel as soon as possible, because it seems that this kernel is faster than love and I hope so that this is true  :Wink: 

----------

## carpman

Hello, i have a problem with this kernel, it boots fine and loads up firefox and i can type ok, but when i open gterminal i lose the keyboard completely and only a hard reboot will cure things?

I am compiling mm3 kernel to see if i get same problem.

system is a toshiba portege 7020ct

----------

## sibov

Hi guys,

I have several problems on compiling nvidia or ipw2100

kernel modules.   :Crying or Very sad: 

It seems to be a kernel version problem, because the

kernel source is in directory linux-2.6.8.1-nitro4 but kernel Makefile 

version code replies as linux-2.6.8-nitro4.

Ok, I  am a noob on writing froum topics or replies but the nitro-ebuild

is surely version 2.6.8.1-nitro4. 

What's going wrong??? Thanx in advance   :Wink: 

----------

## carpman

 *carpman wrote:*   

> Hello, i have a problem with this kernel, it boots fine and loads up firefox and i can type ok, but when i open gterminal i lose the keyboard completely and only a hard reboot will cure things?
> 
> I am compiling mm3 kernel to see if i get same problem.
> 
> system is a toshiba portege 7020ct

 

can confirm this is also a mm problem so nitro is in the clear.

----------

